# My Loft Design. Anything I should add? Remove?



## wcloft (Nov 25, 2016)

Im in the process of coming up with both funds and a design for my new pigeon loft. This loft is being built do I can breed my pigeons. What I plan to do with the pigeons is help 4H youth learn about pigeons and help them get their own pigeons. (Ive got a gofundme explaining this more in depth) Is there anything that I should change in my design? Anything I should get rid of? 
I built a version of it in sketchup. Some stuff isnt to scale, vents are not going to span across the top like they do in the design. I plan on adding vents at the bottom as well. Its just to get an idea as to what I am doing with it. This loft is for homing pigeons as well. 

you can see the video here of the loft. 
https://i.gyazo.com/91569f7bf568e0c1c228cbfa464255fb.mp4


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I think it would be good to have another section for just weaned birds, and your flying team. The breeders should not be let out and only pairs in the breeding area which should be separate from the non breeders.


----------



## wcloft (Nov 25, 2016)

Ladygrey said:


> I think it would be good to have another section for just weaned birds, and your flying team. The breeders should not be let out and only pairs in the breeding area which should be separate from the non breeders.


Ok, I also have another loft, smaller but I will probably keep younger birds in it.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

wcloft said:


> Ok, I also have another loft, smaller but I will probably keep younger birds in it.


Oh ok, as long as you have a separate section for pairs breeding. The pairs you do not breed you can have nest boxes as they don't stop laying , but you would not let them raise young in the main flying loft with the trap door. Too much crazy territorial stuff happening in the main loft. pairs that are allowed to breed in a space just for them tend to have less stress and issues with interruption of raising their young.


----------

